# So my brother has been telling pax "don't forget to tip!" When they get out.



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

He is completely done driving in a week, so isnt concerned about negative ratings over it. But he says that he has had no blowback over it, tips have gotten more frequent, and that most people think it's funny.

Maybe worth a shot?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Yeah, if you don’t care about having a shred of dignity


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> He is completely done driving in a week, so isnt concerned about negative ratings over it. But he says that he has had no blowback over it, tips have gotten more frequent, and that most people think it's funny.
> 
> Maybe worth a shot?


If I ever am sure I'm done with driving rideshare, I'll say a lot more than that.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

You'll start or end with "please sir/ma'am"?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Yeah, if you don't care about having a shred of dignity


Like driving in the first place, right? Guess servers also have no dignity? Where do you get off saying that? Yes, rideshare drivers are supposed to be tipped. Now you know. Your welcome!



Fuzzyelvis said:


> If I ever am sure I'm done with driving rideshare, I'll say a lot more than that.


Same here!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Yeah, if you don't care about having a shred of dignity


Who are you kidding..We barely have a shred of dignity anyway?‍♂



NauticalWheeler said:


> He is completely done driving in a week, so isnt concerned about negative ratings over it. But he says that he has had no blowback over it, tips have gotten more frequent, and that most people think it's funny.
> 
> Maybe worth a shot?


How much more frequent? How much was the increase of tips?


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> He is completely done driving in a week, so isnt concerned about negative ratings over it. But he says that he has had no blowback over it, tips have gotten more frequent, and that most people think it's funny.
> 
> Maybe worth a shot?


Funny,
There's a regular rider who Never tips 8+trips.
He always says, I'll tip you on the app. Never does.
Last trip he says proudly, I always take care of my drivers, don't I always tip you??? I just laughed and
remembered, He's a Tow Truck Driver in SF bay area. He may be low on integrity, honesty, and morals, but he sure the hell ain't low on cash. Lol


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Uarefree said:


> Funny,
> There's a regular rider who Never tips 8+trips.
> He always says, I'll tip you on the app. Never does.
> Last trip he says proudly, I always take care of my drivers, don't I always tip you??? I just laughed and
> remembered, He's a Tow Truck Driver in SF bay area. He may be low on integrity, honesty, and morals, but he sure the hell ain't low on cash. Lol


If uber drivers make too much money, then they won't get behind on their car notes and he won't get paid to repo them


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Like driving in the first place, right? Guess servers also have no dignity? Where do you get off saying that? Yes, rideshare drivers are supposed to be tipped. Now you know. Your welcome!
> 
> 
> Same here!


 I was a server at one point, I never TOLD customers to tip me


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

20 rides today, 7 tips. One shuffle.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> I was a server at one point, I never TOLD customers to tip me


OMG, really? You're gonna' play the stupid card on this?


----------



## Julles (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm more subtle about it. If I'm engaged in a friendly conversation with the PAX, (and I usually am) I intuitively work the word TIP into the conversation when possible. 

For example, say they're complaining about their pain from an injury or whatever and I'll say, "You want a great tip for how to get rid of pain?"
They always say Yes, and then after I give them the tip, later, when they see the word TIP again come up in their app I'm more likely to get a tip. Not sure if it's because I showed them a way to reduce pain (that always works) or because they heard the word tip and it's effecting them subliminally. I've definitely noticed an increase in tip likelihood from passengers where the word came up.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> OMG, really? You're gonna' play the stupid card on this?


Stupid? That's reserved for ride share drivers


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> I was a server at one point, I never TOLD customers to tip me


because servers are expected to get tipped. Good ol' Uber told everyone in the beginning "there's no need to tip, we've already included that"...well they didn't include it then and they sure as hell don't include it now. hence why OP says his brother asks paxholes to tip when they get out


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

DriversAreMean said:


> Yeah, if you don't care about having a shred of dignity


Better to play TAG!!
Driver:
It's the only reason vet's like us (you know experienced drivers) continue to do this
rider: What's that?
Driver: tips... it's the tips ... 
Tips Are Great
Without tips most drivers would be homeless


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> Yeah, if you don't care about having a shred of dignity


You're already driving for uber @ current rates. What dignity?


----------



## mothersoose (Sep 22, 2019)

Julles - that's really clever actually


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Julles said:


> I'm more subtle about it. If I'm engaged in a friendly conversation with the PAX, (and I usually am) I intuitively work the word TIP into the conversation when possible.
> 
> For example, say they're complaining about their pain from an injury or whatever and I'll say, "You want a great tip for how to get rid of pain?"
> They always say Yes, and then after I give them the tip, later, when they see the word TIP again come up in their app I'm more likely to get a tip. Not sure if it's because I showed them a way to reduce pain (that always works) or because they heard the word tip and it's effecting them subliminally. I've definitely noticed an increase in tip likelihood from passengers where the word came up.


Just put a dollar bill in the back seat ... it should look like the last pax lost it . Honest pax will alert you and later tip ? millennials just might take it ?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

DriversAreMean said:


> Stupid? That's reserved for ride share drivers


Now, now. We can't leave servers outta' this. Btw, how long did it take for you to come to your senses, before you quit Steak N' Shake?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> I was a server at one point, I never TOLD customers to tip me


You didn't have to.
How about now ... do you have to?

**********

l put a pix of a 14 year old girl on my dashboard.
I never said anything about it, but pax would bring it up all the time.

I would tell them that my grand daughter, "Shannon" had kidney failure.
Yea, she got an e coli infection and it almost killed her, but she survived and it left her with kidney failure. 
We are waiting for a donor.
In the meantime; she's having a tough time. Being puberty time, dealing with dialysis .. hard on her.

But, *sigh* I'm sure we will find a kidney for her.

"I drive a few times a week, and the deposits go directly to her dads checking account to pay for the things that insurance doesn't pay for." 
It'd make it a point to tell them that if I'm lucky ... IF I'm lucky - tips pay for the gas. But that it doesn't matter cause I'd do it anyway.

It would almost always result in a big tip "because you're such a good grandpa".


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You didn't have to.
> How about now ... do you have to?
> 
> **********
> ...


That's the most pathetic thing I've ever heard. You're pan handling in your car and lying for customer's pocket change.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

Do you guys actually expect tips or do you just want ‘em? I just got into this a week ago and tips are never something I expected or even factored in. As a rider, the thing I liked about rideshare is the price you see is the price you pay.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> That's the most pathetic thing I've ever heard. You're pan handling in your car and lying for customer's pocket change.


He's the UberBastid after all, but I think it is rather clever. Deviously clever but isn't Uber just as bad with all their tricks? Are you shocked the example has trickled down to the workers? Plus, most bums in my city simply expect a handout and get belligerent when rebuffed. Crafting an entire sob story, with photo, and selling it in just the right way takes works and could even be considered fun to the right person.

But I agree with @Julles in that planting the tipping seed can bear fruit. Personally, I will tell funny anecdotes of the pax who felt bad and tipped me in quality weed or the gal who flashed her who-ha post ride as a tip (both true stories). But to each their own.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> That's the most pathetic thing I've ever heard. You're pan handling in your car and lying for customer's pocket change.


Yes.
You got it.

That's why, when I pull up to a spot where there's a guy with a sign that proclaims to be a 'hungry vet', I just smile and nod at him.
We know.
We do the same thing.
No pride.

I think that I provide the opportunity for my pax to feel good about themselves. I don't actively _give_ them the warm feeling, they have to _pay_ for it. And its not like I'm ripping off people's last dime.
So, they give me a buck, and they feel good for doing it. And I get a buck, and l feel good for getting it. 
Leaves both of us feeling good. win/win.
Where's the harm?


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

marktwothousand said:


> Do you guys actually expect tips or do you just want 'em? I just got into this a week ago and tips are never something I expected or even factored in. As a rider, the thing I liked about rideshare is the price you see is the price you pay.


At these rates you have to expect/need them. Don't let uber and pax think you're a glutton for punishment. For example pool, if they're not outside when I get there, I'm gonna find a way to shuffle their ass unless there's a major surge. You gotta be as trifling as them, work to your benefit not theirs.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DriversAreMean said:


> That's the most pathetic thing I've ever heard. You're pan handling in your car and lying for customer's pocket change.


Seriously? If people asked why I drove, I told them. I was driving to help my son in law and his family because he had cancer. Did it get me a few more tips, sure. Is it true? You have no way od knowing. Does it matter? Nope. Get off your high horse, they gave because they wanted to.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Do the riders understand how “huge” it is to throw a $5 or $10 at a driver?

Obviously most don’t. Sadly their lives are stuck as they don’t understand the law of circulation. 

I try to do my part and tip when I get my jacked Cuban coffee everyday. Knowing it will come back to me. 

Side note: In case you’ve never been to Miami, the Cuban Coffee will blast you to the 4th dimension. Boy it’s fun when you get a good ride ?

I only bring in about 10% tip of my total intake. 

I once gave a rider $5, you gotta have COMPASSION man !!

The best thing about driving ... is that chance you get to give some good energy out and LET A COLD CONFUSED WORLD know —> there are still people who give a damn.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Seriously? If people asked why I drove, I told them. I was driving to help my son in law and his family because he had cancer. Did it get me a few more tips, sure. Is it true? You have no way od knowing. Does it matter? Nope. Get off your high horse, they gave because they wanted to.


Its a jungle out there.
Eat or BE eaten.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yes.
> You got it.
> 
> That's why, when I pull up to a spot where there's a guy with a sign that proclaims to be a 'hungry vet', I just smile and nod at him.
> ...


Well, winners focus on how to make a lot of money while you're focusing on how to get pocket change.

So you lose even if you "win". If a homeless person gets a $20 bill because they tell a sob story is that really a win/win in the long run?


----------



## Tnycman (Sep 22, 2019)

The pax need to be aware how big of a cut uncle Uber takes, I'm sure majority of the riders think we get the most out of each fare, or at least that's what Uber want them to think.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> Well, winners focus on how to make a lot of money while you're focusing on how to get pocket change.
> 
> So you lose even if you "win". If a homeless person gets a $20 bill because they tell a sob story is that really a win/win in the long run?


That homeless person is not looking at the 'long run'.
In the long run we all dead anyway.
He wants to eat (or drink, or smoke or shoot up, or whatever sustains him) TODAY.

And believe this -- so is 80% of the Uber drivers out there.
And, at the time, I was in that spot myself.
So, yea ...

******************

I took the long-view when I drove. I think I am in the minority.
Every body that got in my car I would 'qualify' them in my head. "Can this person offer me a job?" If I thought maybe or yes, I would go to work.

I never worked Uber Drunk, never picked up in the ghetto, or WalMart. Nobody there going to offer me a job (that I'd want anyway). I wold take people to to work; home from work, loved airport pick ups.
I'd give them a 30 second summary of my resume, tell them I'm looking and ask if they knew of any open positions that I may be qualified for. I would get a lead every (approx) 50 people I talked to.

One day I picked up a man and woman dressed in business suits at one of the fancy hotels here at 10am. Going to a meeting. Turns out they attorneys working for a large company back east who wanted to participate in California's newly legalized canni-industry. They gave me a lead, who referred me so someone else, who said it was early but keep in touch. I did. Short story .... we made a deal.

It took me seven months from the time I started this program to find a great job, where I still am. I'm making good money and doing what I love.

And every chance I get I encourage everyone here to do the same.
Quit worrying about Uber.
Are they going to deactivate me, am I going to get robbed and beaten, get a fat ticket, is Uber going to pay me, will there be surge tonite, will he barf in my car ... who cares?
Get a job hippy.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> That homeless person is not looking at the 'long run'.
> In the long run we all dead anyway.
> He wants to eat (or drink, or smoke or shoot up, or whatever sustains him) TODAY.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah. Uber is a networking tool

Today I had a lead for a CBD biz.

Thx for sharing !!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MuchoMiles said:


> Hell yeah. Uber is a networking tool
> 
> Today I had a lead for a CBD biz.
> 
> Thx for sharing !!!!


Now, THAT IS A RACKET.
They'll hire a dozen people for your market area ... just like Uber.

Sell vacuum cleaners door-to-door .., that's better.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

marktwothousand said:


> Do you guys actually expect tips or do you just want 'em? I just got into this a week ago and tips are never something I expected or even factored in. As a rider, the thing I liked about rideshare is the price you see is the price you pay.


No different than a menu at a restaurant.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

I am at 8 days in, 26 trips and I’ve made $4.00 in tips. My rating is 4.89 stars. I don’t think this is even remotely the right gig to consider that you’d get tips. Maybe it’s because I’m in Canada?

In exchange for flexibility, we are essentially giving up our right to any sort of expectation of a living wage. Hence things like AB5.

I think there’s a happy medium to be found between AB5 and scheduled shifts...perhaps some sort of incentive system or something seniority-based that rewards good service in exchange for better payouts and chances at more passengers like they’re doing in NYC.

Something definitely needs to be done...and tips are not a reasonable expectation or solution. I’m fortunate to be in a position where this is a totally optional gig For me which is just supplanting my day wage. If it wasn’t, I’d be peacing out hard.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> That homeless person is not looking at the 'long run'.
> In the long run we all dead anyway.
> He wants to eat (or drink, or smoke or shoot up, or whatever sustains him) TODAY.
> 
> ...


So you went from being Uber's b!tch to being someone else's b!tch?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DriversAreMean said:


> So you went from being Uber's b!tch to being someone else's b!tch?


You trying to piss me off?
You don't know me enough, or matter enough to piss me off.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You trying to piss me off?
> You don't know me enough, or matter enough to piss me off.


You are like a bird looking for customers to drop a worm (job) in your mouth ??


----------



## PitDiesel (Sep 29, 2019)

I never ask for Tips, I work for them. How? by being different... example, Halloween is coming up, put some cool orange LED lighting, put some spider webs or whatever and set the mood for the current season. People love it and they tip! just be different!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PitDiesel said:


> Halloween is coming up, put some cool orange LED lighting, put some spider webs or whatever and set the mood for the current season. People love it and they tip! just be different!


SadUber .... is that you?

Many pax would comment "spider webs, ewwww. your car is dirty ..." and one-star you, complain to Uber for the free ride.


----------



## PitDiesel (Sep 29, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> SadUber .... is that you?
> 
> Many pax would comment "spider webs, ewwww. your car is dirty ..." and one-star you, complain to Uber for the free ride.


Maybe in your city, DEFINITELY not in mine...


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> If uber drivers make too much money, then they won't get behind on their car notes and he won't get paid to repo them


 Thank you,
That's exactly what I will tell him next time, " I know why you never tip, You're just trying to repo my car!"
Lmao


----------



## Leea (Dec 18, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> He is completely done driving in a week, so isnt concerned about negative ratings over it. But he says that he has had no blowback over it, tips have gotten more frequent, and that most people think it's funny.
> 
> Maybe worth a shot?


Bold move, I want to do it but I'm scared



Julles said:


> I'm more subtle about it. If I'm engaged in a friendly conversation with the PAX, (and I usually am) I intuitively work the word TIP into the conversation when possible.
> 
> For example, say they're complaining about their pain from an injury or whatever and I'll say, "You want a great tip for how to get rid of pain?"
> They always say Yes, and then after I give them the tip, later, when they see the word TIP again come up in their app I'm more likely to get a tip. Not sure if it's because I showed them a way to reduce pain (that always works) or because they heard the word tip and it's effecting them subliminally. I've definitely noticed an increase in tip likelihood from passengers where the word came up.


Damn ! that's next level. You are too smart/clever for this gig go work for Facebook or Hell maybe even the C.I.A


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> You didn't have to.
> How about now ... do you have to?
> 
> **********
> ...


Hope you don't get what you're wishing for!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberXking said:


> Hope you don't get what you're wishing for!


Thanks buddy.
Love you too.


----------



## Blkcherrysoul (Aug 20, 2019)

PitDiesel said:


> I never ask for Tips, I work for them. How? by being different... example, Halloween is coming up, put some cool orange LED lighting, put some spider webs or whatever and set the mood for the current season. People love it and they tip! just be different!


Do you think PAX will tip me for dressing up as a clown to pick them up? I can add blood to the Windows and tell then about my last PAX who 1* me...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Blkcherrysoul said:


> Do you think PAX will tip me for dressing up as a clown to pick them up? I can add blood to the Windows and tell then about my last PAX who 1* me...


Some people have a very negative reaction to clowns.
Don't worry about tips - just drive.


----------

